# The Return!!



## Mario (27/11/14)

Its been days since my true love was put to rest......
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/rip-my-love.7074/#post-150230

The last few nights have been the worse, those sleepless nights tossing about thinking what could have been if things where different. When you finally full asleep you awake calling out her name,sweat dripping from your brow.

Rumours of her return fills the air and caught my attention .......could this be ? .......has my true love found a way to defeat death?




Thank you so much @Danny 

@Silver 
@TylerD 
@RevnLucky7 
@Andre 
@johan

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Andre (27/11/14)

Awesome, poet!


----------



## BumbleBee (27/11/14)

Glad to see you've been reunited with your one true love @Mario

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mario (27/11/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Glad to see you've been reunited with your one true love @Mario


lol
I have not vaped on her yet, just holding her for now

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Danny (27/11/14)

Thats brilliant man, so pleased to have helped rekindle that dying flame! Was great to meet even if so quickly. I guess I dont really need to say enjoy the juice!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Mario (27/11/14)

@Marzuq 
See you tomorrow buddy,my true love needs a soft bed to lay upon ...(japanese cotton)


----------



## Marzuq (27/11/14)

Mario said:


> @Marzuq
> See you tomorrow buddy,my true love needs a soft bed to lay upon ...(japanese cotton)


Looking forward to meeting you bro. Will give u a shout when I'm close by


----------

